# Nremt



## medic93 (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anybody know the US states that do not recognize NREMT. They used to have it posted on their website but i cannot find it anymore


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to have a list, but it changes. Many may not "have it" but will honor it as a base of education that will allow you to challenge their state test. I know NY is not a NREMT state, as many others that have a "state EMT" test. 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 8, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## medic93 (Jul 9, 2007)

that was what i was looking for thanks


----------



## pcbguy (Jul 10, 2007)

I read on another forum that the NR exam is harder than most state exams.


----------



## bstone (Jul 10, 2007)

The NREMT exam is lacking a firm grasp on reality. It needs to be thrown out and redone. Enough of the non-ending ambiguous questions with multiple right answers. Some are ok. 50 is not.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 11, 2007)

pcbguy said:


> I read on another forum that the NR exam is harder than most state exams.




This ia why it is honored more than any other EMS certification and license test. 


R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Jul 11, 2007)

I am going to be volunteering doing EMS for a music festival in Wyoming in many months from now. I called the WY EMS folks and they said they dont accept NREMT and my NREMT-I card was useless there. Uggg.


----------



## glocker21 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Montana requires NREMT*

Montana requires NREMT much to my displeasure (no one asked me). I personally feel that NREMT is simply a great idea poorly implemented and an organization that seems to be bent toward filling thier coffers with emts pay (we do not make much do we) with really little payback.

my opinion and your mileage may vary


----------



## bstone (Jul 17, 2007)

NREMT=good idea, bad implementation. 

Agreed.


----------



## cdonaghey (Jul 17, 2007)

I know for sure MA doesn't because I just moved here after passing my Nat. Reg. and now I have to take a MA practical and written before I can become licensed. Working on it now. BTW, does anyone have any skills refresher DVD's. Would be willing to buy...


----------



## bstone (Jul 17, 2007)

I have lived in MA since 2004 and am not going to bother with testing here. It's $300 to take the test (rip off!) and it's entirely insulting. Plus, the protocols for Intermediate's are pathetic.


----------



## cdonaghey (Jul 18, 2007)

*nremt - MA*

I thought you had to take the state practical and written in order to work in MA as an EMT. That's what Boston EMS said.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 18, 2007)

cdonaghey said:


> I thought you had to take the state practical and written in order to work in MA as an EMT. That's what Boston EMS said.



That's true. Just a correction to further your point. $150 for the practical testing facility+ $150 for the state for the practical + $55 to PSI for the written test= $355 :-(
MA does not accept the NREMT in any way. Is it a convient card to hold, but is useless in MA.


----------



## bstone (Jul 18, 2007)

I am under the impression that we should begin a petition to demand that MA accept the NREMT. At least for purposed of challenging the state exam. Currently, I am not licensed as an Intermediate, but have my NREMT as an Intermediate. MA won't even let me challenge their Intermediate test. 

Pathetic!


----------

